# Ulka pump going noisy after OPV



## kyoczek (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I've adjusted OPV pressure on brewhead with portafilter gauge to 10 bar on my Bezzera Bz02. After that, pump is getting very very noisy. I've recorded video:






where owner says it normal. I'm really confused now.

Should i buy new ulka pump and replace the old one? Should I buy one with higher/lower wattage to compromise lower pressure on OPV?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

If you've reduced the OPV down to 10bar then my guess would be that its actually the OPV valve making the squeal since you'll now actually be putting less strain on the pump and more on the OPV.

Have you tried adjusting the OPV back up from 10 to see if the noise abates ?


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

kyoczek said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I also found this video:
> 
> ...


Well, if it helps with the puzzle, our BZ02s doesn't sound like that. Is the chirping noise just the valve operating?

Also, and not wishing to hijack, I'd really like to know exactly how you adjusted the OPV.

Cheers,

John


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's just resonating,reduce it by 0.5 bar, it will probably stop.


----------



## kyoczek (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been googling yesterday's night and i found it's OPV fault itself. I've descaled and greased whole OPV and now it's quiet Thanks guys!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Well done, glad you got it sorted.


----------

